# Great video



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/09/29/fifth-gear-remembers-what-made-the-original-audi-quattro/


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Great vid... 
The chap needs to do more of his homework, and the car is quite smoky... but entertaining indeed.


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

http://jalopnik.com/5849875/your-daily-affirmation-of-because-race-car

about the 3:10 mark


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

jedinight37 said:


> about the 3:10 mark


more like the 0:00 mark! The first sound one hears......Sport Quattro.


great find


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

http://jalopnik.com/5853076/1984-audi-sport-quattro-first-drive


----------

